# Shawn Marion playing with bad finger



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Shawn Marion continues to play at a high level for the Dallas Mavericks -- with a severely dislocated left pinkie finger that the small forward has no plans on fixing this season or thereafter. The left pinkie was bent to its current state of grotesqueness earlier this season, but Marion can't remember exactly when or how it happened.
> 
> "Just got it hit," Marion said. "Next thing you know, I looked down, I was like, 'Damn.' You know what? I got hit last year, too, in a game, and it kind of hurt a little bit, but I still played through it; just taped it up. Then got hit again this year. It is what it is. I know it was at home, though because [Mavs owner Mark] Cuban noticed it, too. He said, 'Oh s---.' I'm not going to be a hand model. It's OK.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6266879


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ouch. And he's been playing with it for how long? Hurts just looking at it.


----------

